# IUI and twins - how likely is it?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

Been on clomid for 6 months and due to see the Fertility specialist next week private. I am 100% certain that I will have IUI. 

So, what I am asking is how likely is it that I will concieve twins??


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi there

It really depends on how many follies you have.  If you have more than 3 at the right size at the time of basting then many clincs abandon tx to reduce the risk of multiples, which is pretty disheartening.  Some do asperate the extra follies off though which means you can continue.

There is still the chance that they can divide and become identical twins but this risk is the same as any normal conception.

Your consultant will explain all this to you when you meet as it is their duty to inform you.

Best of luck with moving on to IUI!!

Holly C xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Holly, 

We would love twins! 

gonna see what the hospital says!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Caz,

Lovely to see you on here. I agree with Holly-she has an answer for everything   I want to wish you all the luck in the world,your in the right place.

We are having a meet soon,your welcome to join us   

Kelly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Cax
I think there have been 3 sets of IUI twins on this board so far, and around a dozen single babies so its definitely higher than average but maybe not as high as IVF twins.

good luck!
Morgan x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Our nhs hospital lets you go ahead with max of 4 follicles but the rate of twins wasn't v high at all & only 1 set of triplets in 10 years!!!!

Think you're also more likely if you are over 35.

Good luck!
Jess xx


----------



## enfys gwyntog (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 

I conceived twins on my second attempt at IUI. I had 2-3 follies at the right size, I had to sign something to say that I was aware of the risks of multiple pregnancy like you I loved the idea of twins and also did not really believe that it could happen I mean I had been trying for one for two years with no sucess so how on earth was my body going to conceive 2?? But it did ! So it does happen 

good luck  

Sian xx


----------

